# Possible FN Purchase? 141



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I know, huge topic of pictures but I can only afford the 141 model and maybe in the future, attach the add on model. Would this be too boring for my rats? It says it can hold up to 9, for one, but would a wont large cage be entertaining enough?

Does anyone else have just the 141 and not the twoffer?
I would love to see one level pictures, of just one 141 FN, no attachment and how I can make it more interesting, aka, a large space to roam around in and enjoy?

$119.98, at Ferret.com, just seemed like an offer I could not just ignore, lol. :] :twisted:


----------



## RatsRQwt (Sep 21, 2007)

I nearly bought it but then after I placed the order they called me to say the company they were getting it from no longer dealt with Midwest.
Soo I asked if they could get me the Feisty Ferret instead and it's the same price. I saw a thread a few down from this one about it.
So now I feel like i'm getting two levels for the price of one.. I know a 2 story FN is better but I think a FF is better than a single FN... (hopefully) haha

Confused... ?

This is my first post actually so Hi, I have 2 ratties.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I was going to get the 141 as well, when I only had 4 rats. I'm not sure what the calculators say, but I think 6 per half is the maximum you should go.










This is the only pic I have of my one-level set up, hastily put together and kinda pathetic looking. It's much different now, I removed the extra shelf, and put in more hammocks (that they never use :roll: ) and a wheel. They have a real litter box instead of a box box There are 4 rats in there now, but two of them are still babies.

One thing that originally sold me on a 141 over a Feisty Ferret was the option to expand someday.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I have the two level FN, but divided into to separate cages, big boys up top, small boys on the bottom, I LOVE this cage, the doors alone make it worth buying IMO. Just one level has enough room to do a lot of interesting stuff, the shelves have 3 possible heights so you can mix that up. Ill try ang get some pics up when I find new batteries... I just ordered the FN from ferret.com, they said it would take up to 23 weeks and I had it in less that one, which I thought was awesome, especially because I didn't have to sell an organ to pay for shipping


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

One level FN can hold not 9 rats but 6 rats if you design it well. 
I have a triple FN, a double FN and a single FN. 
I love them all and the single is just as much fun. There are lots of room to hang hammock and balls and baskets...let your imagination guide you. 

Here's my single FN:


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

jorats, thanks for the pictures of the set up.
So your rats enjoy they space even if it barely has a second level to run around on?

Do they play with the dangled bird toys?

I'm positive to buy another level but not right now, just start with the one level..

anyone else have any one level setup pictures?


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

At first it was used to house older rats so they didn't really care about second levels but now it's being used by my very energetic Radar, he's all over the place and quite excited about it all.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll have another picture soon ^_^

Even in the one level, there is a good amount of room. The shelf alone is a bigger area than my Coast Cage.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Where do you buy extra levels for the cage?


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

jorats .. can that single FN fit two males in? Or just females?


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Squeak said:



> can that single FN fit two males in? Or just females?


I have two boys in it, I believe the rat calculator says 5 or 6 adults. Its more than roomy for the two boys


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Squeak said:


> jorats .. can that single FN fit two males in? Or just females?


A cage calculator will say 6 rats (males) but honestly, I wouldn't put more than 4 males. Females can be tricky cause if they are petite, they are going through the bars and escape. :wink: 

Two males will be in paradise in the single FN.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I have 4 girls in one half of my FN, and I wouldn't want to put any more in. They all run and climb around a lot, so they need the space. Two girls have the other half, since one of them only gets along with the other one, and they have oodles of room to themselves. Plus I'll be putting two boys in my single FN in a week (yay boys!)  Even though boys are bigger, they're usually not as active so I think 4 of them would be okay in a single too.

Hippy, I'm pretty sure you can order extra shelves direct from Midwest. I'm not sure how much they would be, but it would probably be cheaper to just find some shelves at thrift stores and such, or make your own instead. Now that I have more stuff in my cage, I took the second shelf out because there wasn't enough room to set it up how I wanted to. No one seems to miss it, because they have more interesting stuff to climb in and on than just another shelf ^_^


----------

